# Positive effects on muscle building



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm using Cardarine for positive effects on muscle building. It is my 2nd week and I have to go ahead at least an 8-week cycle; like they said. Before I started this I read it's benefits and other stuff as well. As they (Proven Peptides) said It increases HDL (good) and decreases LDL (bad) cholesterol too. 

My question is to get a good result for my muscle:
Should I complete the full 8-week cycle? 

By the way, I love to gain my muscle fast. I am trying to join TV media as a Model. 
So, 
Is there any other stuff do you recommend me to gain muscle fast?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

In the meantime, I am giving some Push-Up. Daily 60-80 in 3 times. [h=3][/h]


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Although, I am Working each muscle 2-3 times per week.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

It's working...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Still amazing...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Was caradine named a carcinogen?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe, I am not sure. I checked google and I got this (https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutrit...t-is-carcinogenic-understanding-the-findings/)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Was caradine named a carcinogen?


Do you have any source?


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 5, 2018)

Trying to be a model? What is your height weight and body fat percentage?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Trying to be a model? What is your height weight and body fat percentage?


Yeah, It's my dream. By the way, here it is: 1.75 m, Weight 87 kg, Measurements -42" chest 

Is it okay? What should I do to get important things fast?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yeah, It's my dream. By the way, here it is: 1.75 m, Weight 87 kg, Measurements -42" chest
> 
> Is it okay? What should I do to get important things fast?


Drop to 10% body fat then cycle steroids and hgh 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Drop to 10% body fat then cycle steroids and hgh
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I will try to do that. Thanks for the suggestion bro! 

Do you recommend any foods?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yeah, I will try to do that. Thanks for the suggestion bro!
> 
> Do you recommend any foods?


Tuna,  chicken,  bananas,  grapes,  avocado  , pretty much any fruit or veggie  . Avoid processed food as much as possible  . 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Tuna, chicken, bananas, grapes, avocado , pretty much any fruit or veggie . Avoid processed food as much as possible .
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Great!  I always try to avoid processed food like savoury snacks, such as crisps, sausage rolls etc. Thank you so much!

By the way,
For gaining muscle fast do you recommend 30-Minute Dumbbell Workout to Build Monster Muscle?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Great!  I always try to avoid processed food like savoury snacks, such as crisps, sausage rolls etc. Thank you so much!
> 
> By the way,
> For gaining muscle fast do you recommend 30-Minute Dumbbell Workout to Build Monster Muscle?


Hey bud check out athleanx on YouTube 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Hey bud check out athleanx on YouTube
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Yes, Let me check first...

By the way, I always like to learn something new.


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 11, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yes, Let me check first...
> 
> By the way, I always like to learn something new.



So do you take steroids? You said you wanted to be a model so post a pic so we can get a idea of what you need to do.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> So do you take steroids? You said you wanted to be a model so post a pic so we can get a idea of what you need to do.



Here it is:


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

I need to gain muscle fast actually


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 31, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I need to gain muscle fast actually



Well maybe start going to the gym.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Well maybe start going to the gym.



Yeah, sure. How many hours should I spend in the gym in your point of view?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------

